# Hot Dipped vs. Exterior Galvanized Nails



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What do you plan on doing with them?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Without knowing the specific brand and model of nail, it is impossible to determine the difference. Hot dipped galvanization is a process for putting a zinc coating on steel. Exterior galvanized nail is a description of a type of nail, and does not on its face describe the galvanization process used on the nail. If it is less expensive than hot dipped, it may refer to electrogalvanization, a less expensive process than hot dipped galvanization, which deposits less zinc on the steel, and is likely to produce a nail not suitable for use with pressure treated lumber.


----------



## Shuriko (Feb 22, 2012)

I am replacing some of my old cedar siding with same. The brand is Grip-Rite. The recommendations from the cedar industry group is to use hot dipped galvanized, but I came across both the hot dipped and exterior galvanized nails and I was just wondering for future purposes. For my project I am going the route of the hot dipped.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

What it comes down to is the more Zink that is coated on the steel (nail) the better it’s protected. 

This is one of those things where you can hold two brands in your hand and see which has a thicker coat.

The Zink on a electrostatic galvanized nail is so thin you can’t even tell it’s coated with anything and are junk imo.

The galvanized nails I buy out of the bulk bin at the lumber yard will sometimes have clumps of Zink hanging off them, obviously well coated.

The Grip Rites in the 1&5lb boxes I see in the hardware store will work fine for what you’re doing as long as you’re not near the Ocean in which case you should be using Stainless Steel.


----------



## Shuriko (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks all. For this project I am using the hot dip for the added protection. I am no where near the ocean so SS is not necessary.


----------

